# master volume



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question regarding the master volume. When you are setting all the levels for all the speakers what reference level are you using? Should your reference level be the level you will be listening at? From what I understand and read that a reference level of 0db is recommended. This is what I used, and in some movies for the volume to be to my taste(loud) I have to turn the volume to -2db and some movies it will be -7db. Now I know every movie is different but is this okay, or should I have it set so that really loud will be at -10db?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The internal test tone should be 75dB from each channel with 0dB Master volume. Then you know that 'reference level' is 0dB, and adjust to taste. The movie is supposed to be mixed at reference, so what you hear is as close to the mixing stage as possible. Bear in mind that reference level is way too loud for most people.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

atledreier said:


> Bear in mind that reference level is way too loud for most people.


That all depends on how well you have your system set up. Theaters are supposed to be calibrated to reference levels and that is what they are supposed to stay at for all movies. 
If your system is not capable of reproducing the dynamics of the movie and all you have is alot of mids reference will seem to loud. I run my system at reference often and even push it past that at times and it puts a smile on anybody's face who is there with us.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

My system can reach reference comfortably. It's the bass mostly that is too much for my house, mostly..


----------

